# pied albino..next season



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Heres one of next seasons plans..nothing like planning ahead ..hoping to do a couple of pairings :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

ooooh, purdy snakes.

i have just started making price enquiries about a male pied, female axanthic and female albino. And i also just bought a female orange ghost too. I have quite a few co/doms so figured it was time to get me some recessive genes. Hopefully i will be able to make some double hets too.


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Have i done the punnet square correctly, that you would get 100% Het albino, Het pied?

Which you would breed to get a albino pied, what are the odds?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic.

I wonder if anyone has double hets for albino pied ready for this season?

I think its 1 / 16? I could be very wrong!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

excession said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has double hets for albino pied ready for this season?
> 
> I think its 1 / 16? I could be very wrong!


Think their must be a few..will do a few dhet projects to get the ball rolling : victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i think cornmorphs is planning on double hets this coming season. Have a look at his "expected list"......when i enquired he said he wasnt sure about price yet but as a very rough estimate it would be somehwere around the £1k mark per pair. maybe more maybe less.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

fantapants said:


> i think cornmorphs is planning on double hets this coming season. Have a look at his "expected list"......when i enquired he said he wasnt sure about price yet but as a very rough estimate it would be somehwere around the £1k mark per pair. maybe more maybe less.


 changed plans.. everyone was doing that one, they will be nearer 2k a pair, so still good.
i put a genetic stripe in this time, so double het albino GS... i
ll do the albino pieds het next year.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

yup i plan on doing pied to albino ,and couple of others


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

gav_1987 said:


> Have i done the punnet square correctly, that you would get 100% Het albino, Het pied?
> 
> Which you would breed to get a albino pied, what are the odds?


yep, correct...
breed the dh offspring back to each other, 1:16 chance albinopied


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

i think everyone and there nan are doing this project this season ,along with spieds


"snap" this is my mates albino wich im trying to get up the duff as my albino had bin locked with my pied male in the pic more than 20 plus times now 
so i thought that that would be enuff for him anyway ,hopefully with a bit of luck will see both gravid with a good few dh's.
would be nice to think a few years down the line ,there will be a chance of produceing some albino pieds ......


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

smart1 said:


> i think everyone and there nan are doing this project this season ,along with spieds
> 
> 
> "snap" this is my mates albino wich im trying to get up the duff as my albino had bin locked with my pied male in the pic more than 20 plus times now
> ...


Yeh but its a great project..dont suppose the market will get flooded though 1/16 chance, would guess most will be held back..leastways I will : victory:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

jnr said:


> Think their must be a few..will do a few dhet projects to get the ball rolling : victory:


there is definitely someone who will be producing this snake within the next year, possibly this year, and good luck to him, its a lovely snake


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

chrisgard said:


> there is definitely someone who will be producing this snake within the next year, possibly this year, and good luck to him, its a lovely snake


My attitude too, I wish every one all the best regardless of what they are breeding..I think its great that people discuss their plans, OK if your on the verge of a world first I can understand some one not mentioning whats cooking but in general its part of the enjoyment of the hobby sharing thoughts..imo :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

chrisgard said:


> there is definitely someone who will be producing this snake within the next year, possibly this year


yep, with all those double hets about, it would'nt surprise me at all...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will just go for that next season now.. the male pied is doing great and is probably 300g now, maybe more.. havent weighed him for 3 weeks.. but i dont want to wait around all year and miss out on the female not being ready.. so for now she has had a week with the g stripe... 
have an adult het pied female now, so the visual may have a go on her :2thumb:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

didnt "dave at scales and tails" sell an albino pied ???


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

smart1 said:


> didnt "dave at scales and tails" sell an albino pied ???


yep, a male... dont think anyone knows which side of the pond it sold tho
if it is in the UK, it's the only one...


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hope it goes great mate! :2thumb:

has there anyone with super cinnamon pied? black and white? i thought i've heard about panda morph.. how do they make that?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

is that any different? cant remember the exact make up, was is black pastel with pied, or super black even?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> hope it goes great mate! :2thumb:
> 
> has there anyone with super cinnamon pied? black and white? i thought i've heard about panda morph.. how do they make that?


Its a super black pastel pied..either breed a super black pastel to pied & if you get a super pastel het breed it back to the parents or breed two black pastel hets together..long odds though but would be exciting :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> Its a super black pastel pied..either breed a super black pastel to pied & if you get a super pastel het breed it back to the parents or breed two black pastel hets together..long odds though but would be exciting :2thumb:


super black pastel x pied = whole clutch of black pastel 100% het pied (no supers)
BP het pied x BP het pied = 1:16 pandapied


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> super black pastel x pied = whole clutch of black pastel 100% het pied (no supers)
> BP het pied x BP het pied = 1:16 pandapied


Cheers Alan, didnt realize no super bp's would be produced..on hind sight yup a super needs two copies of the bp gene :blush: : victory:
If you put a pewter het pied with a black pastel het pied..would that give a chance on the super bp pied?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont think so Bruce, cinnie and black pastel are not the same thing ( I guess you know that?).. I didnt for a while lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> If you put a pewter het pied with a black pastel het pied..would that give a chance on the super bp pied?


yep, depends if the pewter is BP or cinny tho...
if it was a BP pewter het, your odds will extend to 1:32 for a pandapied


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

alan1 said:


> yep, depends if the pewter is BP or cinny tho...
> if it was a BP pewter, your odds will extend to 1:32 for a pandapied


 messes things up that does lol


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> I dont think so Bruce, cinnie and black pastel are not the same thing ( I guess you know that?).. I didnt for a while lol


The panda pied is a super black pastel pied, not a cinny..Super form is a black snake, my pewter is a black pastel pewter lol!
He has had locks with my pied so can produce bp pewter, bpastlels, pastel & normal het pieds..he has also been with a pastel girl which can produce silver streaks, pewters, black pastels, super pastels & pastels..all linked to future plans..have a spare pastel which I will either repeat the pairing or possibly try for pastel het pieds :2thumb:

Reckon a silver bullet pied would be awsome


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so a pewter can be cinnamon or black pastel?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> so a pewter can be cinnamon or black pastel?


yep, those are the 2 types



cornmorphs said:


> messes things up that does lol


not really...
you should also get pewter pied, silver bullet pied, and 8 ball pied
all at 1:32


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> so a pewter can be cinnamon or black pastel?


The cinny pewter is paler than the black pastel pewter, the super cinny is a dark Brown snake.. the cinny pewter produces Sterlings as opposed to the silver streak from the black pastel..quite similiar but paler again


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

alan1 said:


> yep, those are the 2 types
> 
> 
> not really...
> ...


 but do they have the same name? both forms are called pewter? surely not


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> but do they have the same name? both forms are called pewter? surely not


Only as defined as a cinny or a black pastel pewter as far as I am aware black pastel pewters produce stronger colours


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jnr said:


> Only as defined as a cinny or a black pastel pewter as far as I am aware black pastel pewters produce stronger colours


I knew there were the 2 types, i.e black and cinnie.. i hadnt actually thought about the super form name of the black, but knew cinnie was always pewter..
I had a black ordered but it never came, will do eventually though maybe summer now.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> I knew there were the 2 types, i.e black and cinnie.. i hadnt actually thought about the super form name of the black, but knew cinnie was always pewter..
> I had a black ordered but it never came, will do eventually though maybe summer now.


A pewter isnt a super its a cinny pastel or a black pastel pastel..the super forms are 8 balls..both are much the same but different lol! i.e..the sterling & silverstreak are cinny & black pastel super pastels..I think lol!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, i have just shortened what i wrote..
i have always used 'pewter' as pastel and cinnie.. i knew black pastelwas a similar form of cinnie.
i really want the black so i can start with a long term panda pied project, and the cinnies for the super all black royal.. 

ok, so would the super forum of black to black give the same as cinnie super then?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> i know, i have just shortened what i wrote..
> i have always used 'pewter' as pastel and cinnie.. i knew black pastelwas a similar form of cinnie.
> i really want the black so i can start with a long term panda pied project, and the cinnies for the super all black royal..
> 
> ok, so would the super forum of black to black give the same as cinnie super then?


The super black gives the black snake, think the cinny is a dark brown snake, the panda is a super black pastel pied


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jnr said:


> The super black gives the black snake, think the cinny is a dark brown snake, the panda is a super black pastel pied


 right, cool.. in that case I wont be needing a cinnie for a while..
so the black is what i want at some point.
ok cheers Bruce


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> right, cool.. in that case I wont be needing a cinnie for a while..
> so the black is what i want at some point.
> ok cheers Bruce


Your welcome, will be playing around with the various pied combos too, restricting myself to just pied, albino, axanthic & pewters, these 4 morphs have loads of different breeding potentials when you break them down..will be intresting & fun ..albeit long term projects :2thumb:











pic of my Black pastel pewter..he's a wee stud lol1


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

ROUSSIS REPTILES

these top 3 wouldnt be a bad buy ,hmm bumble bee pied "nice"


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Having looked at the axanthic (lightning) pied, the super pastel axanthic, the axanthic hypo(true ghost)..I think it would be an amazing morph if these were all in one snake..would that be a killer hypo axanthic pied..:2thumb:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

jnr said:


> Having looked at the axanthic (lightning) pied, the super pastel axanthic, the axanthic hypo(true ghost)..I think it would be an amazing morph if these were all in one snake..would that be a killer hypo axanthic pied..:2thumb:


 
the mind boggles mate :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'l be happy with making a lightening lol.. that could take some time, havent got the axanthic yet lol


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> i'l be happy with making a lightening lol.. that could take some time, havent got the axanthic yet lol


lol! nothig like thikig ahead..the odds would be huge :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> the odds would be huge :2thumb:


same as any dh recessives
1:16


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> same as any dh recessives
> 1:16


 Cheers Al thought it would be astromical odds with 3 recessive genes plus a homozygous co dom, how would you go about it? : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> Cheers Al thought it would be astromical odds with 3 recessive genes plus a homozygous co dom, how would you go about it? : victory:


huh !?!
thought you 2 were talking about the lightening pied?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*super pastel axanthic pied*...
to save faffing around for a few years

buy a pastel axanthic
mate it to a pied
too get... dh + pastel dh offspring
breed pastel dh's back to each other
1:64


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> huh !?!
> thought you 2 were talking about the lightening pied?


LOL! no was thiking what a super pastel hypo axanthic pied would look like..just using imagination :blush: :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> LOL! no was thiking what a super pastel hypo axanthic pied would look like..just using imagination :blush: :2thumb:


pastel th hypo axanthic pied x same = 1:256 to get the super
good luck


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> pastel th hypo axanthic pied x same = 1:256 to get the super
> good luck


LOL! TO OLD :2thumb:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

alan1 said:


> *super pastel axanthic pied*...
> to save faffing around for a few years
> 
> buy a pastel axanthic
> ...


 
1-64 holy shit :lol2:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

and so how do we get black pastel?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

teiryklav said:


> and so how do we get black pastel?


we go and buy one...
its a base morph


----------

